# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  For Anyone in Harvey's Path

## JamieWAgain

Hurricane Harvey is a deadly storm headed directly towards Texas. Please be safe. IG you are in my thoughts and prayers.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ Thank you. It's like Armageddon here. I went to a store yesterday to get water and a few things, and no luck, out of everything. I went to a store this morning and there was a line to get IN the store, going around the building. I got a case of water and a few cases of Gatorade and a few other things. My parents and kids are OK, they're ready. I think flooding is the main concern. Wind is supposed to be only 40 or 50 mph here. Rain, though, is supposed to be 20 or 30 inches. There are advantages to living on the second floor I guess. People in my apartment complex on the first floor have sandbags around their doors. The lucky ones anyway. I hope power doesn't go out. But if it does my parents have a generator, and an rv with a huge generator and about 100 gallons of diesel in it.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Pls check in with us if possible so we know you're ok. I'm worried about flooding. Really scary to see the news.

----------

